# Hocking river access?



## Bowjo

I am looking for a place to launch canoe or Kayak.Somewhere between Clear Creek and 664.I saw where the canoe liveries put in on Voris road outside of Enterprise.Do the liveries own these spots?One spot had a no parking sign.....Thanks


----------



## jholbrook

Have a look-see here:

http://ohiodnr.com/watercraft/streamsvers/hocking/tabid/2426/Default.aspx


----------



## Bowjo

I have seen that site.They do not list very many places.....


----------



## slimdaddy45

You can launch right at clear creek straight across the road from the Sunoco store I see trucks n cars parked there all the time was a car there today


----------



## jholbrook

Bowjo said:


> I have seen that site.They do not list very many places.....


 Uh... that's because there aren't too many public places to launch a canoe in the short stretch of river you described. 

I've seen people park in front of the Sunoco, too, but have no idea who that belongs to. You can launch from inside Clear Creek park or you can pay $10 and get shuttle service from the livery in Rempel's Grove (the other one charges more).

Unfortunately, that's about all you have to choose from.


----------



## Bowjo

I don't consider 10 miles a short stretch.If your fishing your way down that is alot of water to cover.That is why I was hoping to find another launch spot "BETWEEN" clear creek and 664..Thanks, Joe


----------



## dinkcatcher

If you launch at Boris rode they don't mind as long as you park way back so they can get there trucks and trailers in with the canoes an people. Park out closer to the road, that is the five mile drop off to 664


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## dinkcatcher

Voris rd*


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bowjo

Thank you...I didn't really know if they would let you or if they owned or leased their launch areas.I had asked one of the guys at Hocking valley Canoe and never really got an answer....Thanks again


----------



## jholbrook

Bowjo said:


> I don't consider 10 miles a short stretch.If your fishing your way down that is alot of water to cover.That is why I was hoping to find another launch spot "BETWEEN" clear creek and 664..Thanks, Joe


My point is that there isn't tons of public access - the Hocking isn't exactly the Mad River with fishing/canoe access every 15 feet. On the other hand, if you were drinking buddies with the livery owners or a member of a farming association, there would probably be 50,000 places you could launch. 

When my wife and I go, we hear all kinds of conflicting stuff from the younger guys that work at the liveries about if it's ok to use their launches or not. One guy told me to come in early, especially during the week, and they wouldn't care. Probably depends on who you talk to.

Why not use Rockbridge?


----------

